# Las Vegas Bits and Pieces



## Fern Modena (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm doing a "Staycation" with my sister next month, so I'll try to add tidbits as I go along.  I hope KarenG. will add bits and pieces from her local trips, too.

We went to the Bellagio Conservatory for the Spring display.  I've always thought the Chinese New Year's one was the best, but I was mistaken.  This one was the best I've ever seen, and I've seen dozens over the years.  It has tons and tons of tulips of various types and colors (regular tulips, parrot tulips, double tulips), irises, wildflowers of various types and more.  There are ten sculptured olive trees, two big snails made out of roses, a couple of flying bees made out of dried flowers and seeds, a huge flower pot with flowers tumbling out, and more. The most interesting thing is the ant sculptures.  The Bellagio commissioned an artist to make seven huge ant sculptures, the largest being over 12 feet.  The whole thing is very striking.  I loved it.

After that we went "out the boulevard," to go home.  We stopped at Raising Cane's in front of the Outlet Mall on Warm Springs.  Raising Cane's is one of those places (like In and Out) that only does one thing, and does it well.  In their case it is Chicken Fingers.  They have Chicken Fingers, coleslaw, Texas Toast, french fries, and soft drinks.  Oh, and their own, wonderful sauce.  That's it.  If you order a "Caniak," you get six fingers, two sauces, toast, fries, cole slaw, and a 32 ounce drink.  It is enough for two, and costs about $8.50.  It is fairly close to these timeshares: Tahiti, Cancun, Worldmark on the Boulevard, and not too far from Grandview.

We went to dinner last week at Silverado Steakhouse at South Point.  If we go out for steaks, it is our favorite place.  It is old-style, with red upholstered booths (and some tables and chairs) and table side service from carts (they do your salad and your potato at your table).  Even though the atmosphere is fancy, you needn't dress up.  I ordered a petite filet mignon.  Its reported at 6 ounces, but I'm sure it was more.  It was over 3" thick, yet was served a perfect medium rare, as requested.  The steak came with a tossed green salad and a baked potato.  The "house" dressing is champagne vinaigrette, but I ordered blue cheese, which had nice chunky cheese bits in it (all the dressings are house made).  The potato comes with all the fixin's.  This much of the meal was $25.  Side dishes, which included asparagus, mushroom & onion sauté and more, were generally about $6.  Wine was $6-8. as well.

On Thursday nights we go to Village Pub with a group of people.  This is a chain, owned by the Ellis Island people.  They are all over town, but not on The Strip.  If you are staying near The Strip and have a car, you can get to one.  The food is inexpensive.  Think Coffee Shop, although there is a bar with slot machines, too.  It is in a closed off area, and is the only area where smoking is allowed.  Anyway, some of their specialties include fish and chips, chicken wings, burgers, and huge chicken pot pies.  They also make (at Ellis Island, delivered here) their own beers and great root beer.  It is hard to spend more than $25. for 2 including beverages.

More later.

Fern


----------



## kjd (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Fern.  We're coming on May 30th and staying at Tahiti Village for a week.  We like South Point a lot.  Is Ellis Island's food pretty good?  We have tickets to Lion King and the new Elvis show at the Aria.  Any other restaurant suggestions?


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 19, 2010)

I forgot to mention that we went to the M Casino's buffet for lunch also.  It is much more expensive than South Point's, but the quality is definitely there.  I'd go for lunch, which is $14.95 (equal to South Point's dinner price) and make it my main meal.

They have at least eight carved meats of various types, an abundance of seafood including paella, mussels (at lunch!), two types of fried shrimp (one is tempura, in the Asian section), clam strips, a half dozen or more kinds of sushi, Korean Short Ribs, and many other Asian specialties including soups, noodle dishes, meats, etc.  They also include free beer or wine.  

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Mar 19, 2010)

I was typing at the same time as Fern, but as you can see, we both like The M Buffet.

I'll add my bits and pieces to this thread. For anyone staying on the south end of Las Vegas Blvd. (Tahiti Village, Grandview, Worldmark, Cancun), I highly recommend the best buffet in town (IMHO)--The M Resort. You can find it by going south on Las Vegas Blvd. until you come to it at the corner of LV Blvd. and St. Rose Pkwy. It's right next to the I-15 at the St. Rose exit, east of the freeway.

I think the lunch buffet is the best deal at $14.95 served from 11 a.m. to 4 p.m. on Monday-Thursday, and on Fridays from 11-2:30 p.m. (They just changed the buffet times again to include Friday lunch with a seafood buffet for dinner on Fridays) Complimentary wine, espresso, cappucino. Tremendous variety of food and it's all delicious.

I also highly recommend Town Square shopping area on LV Blvd. between Mandalay Bay and Tahiti Village. Lots of nice restaurants, bars, Whole Foods Mkt., movie theater, stores, & Fry's Electonics next door.  A very pleasant place for strolling and a respite from the craziness on the Strip.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 19, 2010)

*Bellagio Gardens*

Fern, do you know how long this particular tulip exhibit is going to be there?  Tulips don't last forever so I am wondering if they are replacing them regularly or will just be re-doing the whole garden soon.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 19, 2010)

*Bellagio Conservatory Schedule*

Bellagio's Conservatory & Botanical Gardens' 2010 Calendar
Chinese New Year Exhibit: January 10 - February 28
Spring Celebration: March 7 - May 9
Summer Garden Party: May 16 - September 12
Harvest Show: September 19 - November 29
Holiday Display: December 5 - January 4, 2011

Here's a picture.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 19, 2010)

To add to Fern and KarenG's info, we are at LV now, staying at Cancun Resort- will review later- We had lunch at M Resort today. You can double the price of the Buffet and get a cooking lesson from Chef Tina Martini (think Emeril-ish) before being turned loose on the buffet. She started us with a tiny watermelon martini and the recipe, and showed preparing a spiced baked chicken and stuffed twice-baked potatoes. As mentioned, all recipes are included and you are seated in a VIP area with private servers for the buffet. Lunch with show was $39.95. It's higher at 4pm and 7pm. We enjoyed it, but wouldn't be 'regulars' at the price, but maybe for the lunch buffet ala carte. 

Jim Ricks

Oh, I forgot- If you are staying on the Southside and want to go to the above show, go there early and buy tix at the hotel, you'll save the Ticketmaster add-on fees.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 19, 2010)

Rose Pink,
All of the plants are "planted" in pots (which you can't see) and are maintained daily.  The ones which are no longer at their peak are swapped out.  The staff of the conservatory gardens is something like 120 people, believe it or not.

Jerry goes at the beginning of each season with a reporter and does a video story for our local Channel 99.  They get special access, with one side of the garden cordoned off for them and a PR person there to answer questions.  I've been going, because it is a great way and a great time to see the gardens.

Fern



Rose Pink said:


> Fern, do you know how long this particular tulip exhibit is going to be there?  Tulips don't last forever so I am wondering if they are replacing them regularly or will just be re-doing the whole garden soon.


----------



## JeffW (Mar 19, 2010)

Karen G said:


> ..I also highly recommend Town Square shopping area on LV Blvd. between Mandalay Bay and Tahiti Village. Lots of nice restaurants, bars, Whole Foods Mkt., movie theater, stores, & Fry's Electonics next door.  A very pleasant place for strolling and a respite from the craziness on the Strip.




Have you ever eaten at the Tommy Bahama restaurant?  I know a bit on the pricier side, but menu looks good, and if it's not too hot, sitting outside looking out over the center park I think might be reason itself to go.

Jeff


----------



## Karen G (Mar 20, 2010)

JeffW said:


> Have you ever eaten at the Tommy Bahama restaurant?  I know a bit on the pricier side, but menu looks good, and if it's not too hot, sitting outside looking out over the center park I think might be reason itself to go.
> 
> Jeff


Yes, we love that place!  Lunch is less expensive than dinner.


----------



## tompalm (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the post Fern.  For everyone, keep the info coming. We will be at Grandview next month and the following week at the Hilton.  It has been more than two years since we were in Vegas and we have a few questions for all:

1.  Is City Center worth a look and what is recommended to see?

2.  How about the Skywalk?  Will it take three hours to drive there and is it worth it.  Looks expensive; $29.95 + all individuals are required to purchase a Legacy pass ($43.05) what is this?

3.  going up to Zion and thinking about Cathedral Gorge State Park after that.  Is it worth the extra drive up there?


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 20, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Bellagio's Conservatory & Botanical Gardens' 2010 Calendar
> Chinese New Year Exhibit: January 10 - February 28
> Spring Celebration: March 7 - May 9
> Summer Garden Party: May 16 - September 12
> ...


 


Fern Modena said:


> Rose Pink,
> All of the plants are "planted" in pots (which you can't see) and are maintained daily. The ones which are no longer at their peak are swapped out. The staff of the conservatory gardens is something like 120 people, believe it or not.
> 
> Jerry goes at the beginning of each season with a reporter and does a video story for our local Channel 99. They get special access, with one side of the garden cordoned off for them and a PR person there to answer questions. I've been going, because it is a great way and a great time to see the gardens.
> ...


Thanks!  We will be driving through near the end of that exhibit and I will stop in to see it.  I love that little conservatory.  And, of course, the chocolate store is just around the corner.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 20, 2010)

tompalm said:


> 1.  Is City Center worth a look and what is recommended to see?


It's absolutely worth a look. I like the three galleries that are right in a row: sculptures, Chihuly glass, and gorgeous photography. They are on the same level as the entrance to Aria, the hotel with the only casino in the complex. It's fun to walk through and see all the beautiful finishes they've used and all the innovations they've incorporated into a casino. There's a free tram that runs between the Monte Carlo, City Center, and the Bellagio. Crystals, the shopping area, has a lot of fun features to see and several high end stores and restaurants.


----------



## Santina (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi
I am going in June with my husbands convention with our 2 teens also. Where can we eat that teens will like? WE'll be there a week so we have to pace ourselves. Any suggestions as to what to do?

Karen


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 21, 2010)

Are your teens boys or girls, or one of each?  Movies and bowling come to mind, as well as swimming, of course.  There's a cool mini-golf by Eastern and the I-215 if you have a car.  It is called King Putt, and it is indoors.  And blacklight!  My 23 year old granddaughter really likes the look of it.

Teens would love any buffet you take them to, I am sure.  There is a Chipolte Grill on The Strip just north of Harrah's that has good "fresh Mex," and is fairly reasonable.  And then there's In and Out, if you have a car.  

You could take them to the LV SPrings Preserve one day, or early in the morning to Mosher Bird Preserve in Henderson.  Fremont Street Experience for sure.  

There are a lot more things, others will contribute I am sure.

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Mar 21, 2010)

Santina said:


> Hi
> I am going in June with my husbands convention with our 2 teens also.


Where are you staying and will you have a car?


----------



## Santina (Mar 21, 2010)

WE are staying at Flamingo


----------



## Art4th (Mar 21, 2010)

Santina said:


> Hi
> Where can we eat that teens will like?



Try the new Hard Rock Cafe on the Strip. It's near MGM and probably the nicest HRC of them all. If your teens are into popular music, they'll love it.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 21, 2010)

We're back home now after a long LV weekend. Thanks Fern for the Bellagio Conservatory info. We took a ton of pictures. 

We found (?) a fun place to eat on a Restaurant.com coupon. Barcelona Tapas Restaurant. You need a car- GPS helps. It's basically South of LV across I-15 from South Point and about a mile West on Southern Highlands Parkway in a Smith's Strip mall. We went because we wanted to find out about tapas, and are going to Spain with Cruising TUGgers. They were happy to accept Rest.com. Here's a review: http://www.lvrj.com/neon/barcelona-tapas-_-bar-84765167.html

OK another freebie. Ethel M's Chocolate Factory shows how their yummy chocolates are made AND you get a free one (or 2 for us . Outside there is a cactus garden with Southwest, African and Australian sections. It's as good as any desert garden I've seen.

As a bonus, Ethel M's is only about 3 blocks from Trader Joe's, so if you are going to one, you can easily catch the other.

Jim Ricks


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 22, 2010)

Santina said:


> WE are staying at Flamingo



Your teens should love the pools at the Flamingo. The buffet at the Flamingo isn't too bad. We often eat there when staying across the street at Caesar's Palace. You are in a good location being at mid-strip.


----------



## JeffW (Mar 22, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> .. We went because we wanted to find out about tapas, and are going to Spain with Cruising TUGgers...



I (and probably others) would have told you to try Firefly on Paradise.  They have great tapas, occasionally a happening crowd.  It's one of the few non-buffet places we regularly go to.

Jeff


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 22, 2010)

JeffW said:


> I (and probably others) would have told you to try Firefly on Paradise. Jeff



I might have asked, but as noted, $25 off the bill using one of my $1 coupons got us to try Barcelona. When on vacation, I can be bought. I'm also a sucker for housemade sangria and Barcelona's was quite good. (It's half the $24 pitcher price on Tuesdays)... Jim


----------



## JeffW (Mar 22, 2010)

Definitely good to get a bargain.

Jeff


----------



## Karen G (Mar 23, 2010)

*New show recommendation*

Last night we saw Trent Carlini (Elvis impersonator) at the Las Vegas
Hilton, and if you're an Elvis fan I think you'd love it.

He performs only on Monday nights. Here's his schedule.

If you're staying at the HGVC on Karen Ave., you can walk right over
to the Hilton for the show. This is the theater where the real Elvis performed in Las Vegas, but I think it was called the Hilton International then.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 23, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Last night we saw Trent Carlini (Elvis impersonator) at the Las Vegas
> Hilton, and if you're an Elvis fan I think you'd love it.
> 
> He performs only on Monday nights. Here's his schedule.
> ...



I am quite sure this is the Elvis impersonator that sat right in front of us at a Christmas service at Trinity Life Center a few years ago.

Only in Vegas - Jesus & Elvis in the same location!


----------



## Karen G (Mar 23, 2010)

ricoba said:


> I am quite sure this is the Elvis impersonator that sat right in front of us at a Christmas service at Trinity Life Center a few years ago.
> 
> Only in Vegas - Jesus & Elvis in the same location!


 It may have been. We were with friends who said that he came to our church, Central Christian, a few years ago, too. He closed the show with "How Great Thou Art" accompanied by a gospel choir, and he sounded just like Elvis when he used to sing that song. The showgirls with headdresses came on the stage at the end, too, while the band was still playing the melody. Our comment, too, was "only in Vegas."  And, it did not seem out of place at all!


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 20, 2010)

This is probably the best middle of the road bunch of coupons for Las Vegas.  You need a car for many of the coupons, but if you have one, it will be well worth it.  You can purchase the book from online bookstores and Amazon.com among other places.

The American Casino Guide has been published annually  since 1992 and is 
the most comprehensive book available for information on  all U.S. casinos 
including all casino/resorts, riverboats and Indian  casinos.

The new 2010 edition includes detailed information on more  than 700 
casinos in 41 states, plus it includes more than 200 coupons  valued at more than 
$1,000! The coupons are valid until late December  2010.

2010 American Casino Guide Reg $18.95 

Nevada - Las Vegas
2-for-1 breakfast or lunch  buffet at Arizona Charlie’s Boulder 
2-for-1 breakfast or lunch buffet  at Arizona Charlie’s Decatur 
2-for-1 Jubilee tickets at Bally's  
$10 blackjack matchplay at Big Horn 
2-for-1 lunch or dinner entree  at Big Horn 
2,500 points for new slot club members at Big Horn 
$10  blackjack/craps matchplay at Bill's 
2-for-1 Binion's hamburger at  Binion's snack bar or deli. 
Double points up to 500 points at Binion's  
$10 table game matchplay at Cannery 
2-for-1 lunch or dinner buffet  at Cannery (50% off if alone) 
Free hat or t-shirt, plus deck of cards  for new slot club members at 
Cannery 
2-to-1 Blackjack Payoff max $200  at Casino MonteLago 
Earn 100 points get a free t-shirt at Casino  MonteLago 
$10 table game matchplay at Eastside Cannery 
2-for-1  buffet at Eastside Cannery 
Earn 599 points get $10 in FREE slot play  and a t-shirt at Eastside 
Cannery 
$10 FREE slot play for all club  members at El Cortez 
50% off ($25 maximum) at The Flame Steakhouse at  El Cortez 
2-for-1 room at El Cortez (Sun-Wed) 
$10 matchplay on any  even-money bet at Ellis Island 
2-for-1 menu item at Ellis Island  
FOUR FREE cocktails at Ellis Island 
2-for-1 entree at Emerald  Island 
Free gift for slot club members at Emerald Island 
Free  desert with purchase of entree at Emerald Island 
Free order of  mozzarella sticks at Dick's Last Stand in Excalibur 
One FREE appetizer  or dessert with 2 entrees purchased at Fitz 
2-for-1 appetizer in Vue  Bar at Fitz 
Free Fitz shotglass when you sign up for a club Fitz card  
$5 off buffet at Flamingo up to 2 people 
2-for-1 Vinnie Favorito  show tickets at Flamingo 
2-for-1 lunch or dinner entree in Magnolia's  at Four Queens 
Double slot points (up to 500) at Four Queens 
Earn  200 points get a free buffet at Gold Coast 
$5 table game matchplay at  Gold Coast 
$5 in FREE slot play for new members at Gold Coast  
$7.77 room special at Gold Spike 
2-for-1 menu item at Gold Spike  
2 FREE cocktails at Gold Spike 
Receive $25 in free play when you  earn 100 points at Golden Gate (Sun-Thu) 
FREE deck of Cards at Golden  Gate 
$5 blackjack matchplay at Golden Gate 
$60 in poker chips for  $50 at Golden Nugget 
2-for-1 "Gordie Brown Live!" tickets at Golden  Nugget 
2-for-1 drink at RUSH Lounge in Golden Nugget 
2-for-1 menu  item at Haagen Dazs (7 Las Vegas locations) 
$10 in FREE slot play for  all slot club members at Hard Rock 
Double points at Hard Rock 
$10  table game matchplay at Hard Rock 
2-for-1 "Legends in Concert" at  Harrah's 
$5 off buffet at Harrah's limit 2 
FREE ticket to Mac King  with drink purchase at Harrah's 
$50 off Grand Canyon flight per person  on Heli USA helicopter tours 
$200 in FREE slot play at Hooters 
$10  off "Human Nature" show at Imperial Palace 
$2 off any meal at Burger  Palace in Imperial Palace 
$3 off buffet at Imperial Palace 
$5  blackjack matchplay at Jerry's Nugget 
Get up to $50 Cash and more when  you join teh more club at Jerry's Nugget 
Free beer or well drink at  Jerry's Nugget 
2-for-1 tickets to Larry G Jones Show 
$25 towards  two steak and lobster dinners at Las Vegas Hilton 
$20 towards two  entrees at TJ's Staekhouse at Las Vegas Hilton 
$20 towards two entrees  at Casa Nicola at Las Vegas Hilton 
$10 blackjack matchplay at Longhorn  
2,500 points for new slot club members at Longhorn 
2-for-1 lunch  or dinner entree at Longhorn 
$5 in FREE slot play for new members at  Lucky Club 
FREE drink at Lucky Club 
$10 blackjack matchplay at  Lucky Club 
$5 off admission to the Titanic exhibition at Luxor Limit 4  
$5 off admission to the Bodies exhibition at Luxor Limit 4 
2-for-1  admission to Madame Tussauds (Sun-Thu) 
2-for-1 menu item at Nathan’s  (7 Las Vegas locations) 
2-for-1 wine, house cocktail or draft beer at  America ( New York New York) 
FREE toppings with double scoop purchase  at Ben & Jerry's (New York New 
York) 
FREE fish fillet or  hushpuppies with meal purchase at Fulton Fish Frye 
(New York New York)  
2-for-1 martini at Gallagher's (New York New York) 
FREE frozen  margarita with entree purchase at Gonzalez Y Gonzalez (New 
York New York)  
10% off at Greenberg & Sons Deli (New York New York) 
FREE  coffee refill with any coffee purchase at Greenwich Coffee (New York 
New  York) 
FREE fries with purchase of sausage sandwich and drink at Jody  Maroni's 
(New York New York) 
One FREE slice with purchase of 2 slices  and a drink at Sirrico's (New 
York New York) 
25% off second hot dog at  Times Square to Go (New York New York) 
2-for-1 menu item at New York  Pretzel (5 Las Vegas locations) 
40 credit bonus on four-of-a-kind at  Opera House 
2-for-1 entree at Opera House 
$10 matchplay at Orleans  
2-for-1 show tickets at Orleans 
Two free drinks at any casino bar  at Orleans 
$10 FREE slot play for new slot club members at the Palms  
3x points for slot club members at the Palms 
$10 even-money table  game matchplay at the Palms 
FREE house margarita with purchase of any  entree at gardunos in the Palms 
2-for-1 Eiffel tower ride at Paris  
FREE mojito or margarita with purchase of entree at Yolos in Planet  
Hollywood 
2-for-1 show tickets at V theatre at Planet Hollywood  
2-for-1 stripper 101 class at Planet Hollywood 
$10 blackjack  matchplay at The Plaza 
$5 FREE slot play at the Plaza 
20% off the  Omlette house at the Plaza 
$10 off $50 purchase at Conductor's Room  Steakhouse at Railroad Pass 
Earn 300 points get $10 FREE slot play at  Rampart 
2-for-1 lunch or dinner buffet at Rampart (50% off if alone)  
2-for-1 Carneval World Buffet at the Rio 
2-for-1 tickets to all  shows at Riviera 
$25 in FREE slot play when you play $50 at Riviera  
up to $25 even-money matchplay at the Sahara 
$2 off any buffet at  Sam's Town (up to 2 people) 
Two FREE drinks at any casino bar in Sam's  Town 
$50 bingo matchplay at Silver Nugget 
$10 blackjack matchplay  at Silver Nugget 
2-for-1 buffet at Silverton (50% off if alone)  
$10 FREE slot play for new members at Silverton 
20% off hotel stay  at Silverton 
2-for-1 tickets to the Showroom at South Point 
Two  FREE drinks at any casino bar in South Point 
2-for-1 lunch special at  South Point 
2-for-1 admission to the Springs Peserve 
2-for-1 tower  admissions at Stratosphere 
2-for-1 tickets to Bite show at  Stratosphere 
$10 tablegame match play for Terrible's

2 room  nights for $49 (June/July/Aug/Dec) at Terrible's 
2-for-1 buffet at  Terrible's 
$2 off show tickets at Tix 4 Tonight 
2-for-1 Buffet at  Tropicana 
2-for-1 "Soprano's Last Supper" tickets at the Tropicana  
$50 in poker chips for $40 at Tuscany 
2-for-1 menu item at the  Cantina in Tuscany 
$5 table game matchplay at Tuscany 
2-for-1  draft beer at Vegas Club 
$10 blackjack matchplay at Vegas Club 
$5  FREE slot play at Vegas Club 
$25 in FREE slot play for new members at  Venetian/Palazzo 
2-for-1 menu item at Bella Panini (Venetian) 
FREE  discount coupon book at Grand Canal Shoppes at Venetian 
15% off at  Rialto Deli (Venetian) 
2-for-1 menu item at San Genarro Grill  (Venetian) 
20% off at Shake N' Burger (Venetian) 
15% off at Towers  Deli (Venetian) 
2-for-1 cocktail and VIP entry to V Bar (Venetian)  
$5 even-money matchplay at Western 
Corona and shot of tequila for  $2.50 at Western 
10% off any menu item at the eazy cafe at Western  
Up to $25 matchplay for any even-money bet at Westin  Casuarina


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 20, 2010)

Note that one of the above is a 2 for 1 menu item at Ellis Island, which makes their off-menu steak dinner an even better deal.

Fern


----------



## Art4th (Apr 22, 2010)

Ellis Island won't allow the coupon to be used for their $6.95 steak dinner special, or any of their weekly specials. It's only good for items on the regular menu. At least that's what I was told two weeks ago.

The American Casino Guide is great. I've been using it for several years. It can be purchased at amazon.com for just $12.89, and I know AAA sells it for around $12.95 (members price).


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 27, 2010)

*2010 American Casino Guide $7.17*

You can buy the ACG for $7.17 with free shipping at the following web site.

https://www.discountbooksale.com/st...47_738535_00_*GeoUSCA*__american casino guide

I don't bother with discounts as we get everything comped so I can't vouch for it but there are a few good discounts like 2:1 tickets to Jubilee at Bally's.


----------



## Nietzsche (Apr 28, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> Yiu can buy the ACG for $7.17 with free shipping at the following web site.
> 
> https://www.discountbooksale.com/st...47_738535_00_*GeoUSCA*__american casino guide
> 
> I don't bother with discounts as we get everything comped so I can't vouch for it but there are a few good discounts like 2:1 tickets to Jubilee at Bally's.



Looks like maybe this is the 2009 Guide. The picture is of the '09 guide and the publish date is 2008. The 2010 Guide was published in 11/09.


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 28, 2010)

Nietzsche said:


> Looks like maybe this is the 2009 Guide. The picture is of the '09 guide and the publish date is 2008. The 2010 Guide was published in 11/09.



It is misleading because if you clck on the guide below under "Related Products" it shows the 2010 guide published November 30, 2009 for $7.17.

Here is the link to the 2010 guide for $7.17.

https://www.discountbooksale.com/p1465710/American-Casino-Guide.html


----------



## Art4th (Apr 28, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> Here is the link to the 2010 guide for $7.17.
> 
> https://www.discountbooksale.com/p1465710/American-Casino-Guide.html



That's a great deal but only good for the first time you order from them. The regular price is $12.17...still a decent price. I just picked up another one for $7.17 and free shipping!


----------



## jfbookers (May 5, 2010)

*Buyer Be Very Aware Of Discount Books*

I seldon fall for this kind of scam but they got me this time. I ordered the casino guide (which by the way is currently out of stock) mentioned above for $7.17 with free shipping but failed to notice the extremely short cancellation timeframe for the totally unwanted membership to their program.

"By checking the box and clicking on “Submit Order” I can proceed with my order and confirm that I have read and agree to the Terms & Conditions, Privacy Policy and Offer Details as outlined herein.

As a BestBrandValues buyer you enjoy big savings and wholesale pricing on over 70,000 DVD and game titles, over 1,200,000 book titles with new ones added every week, and over 300,000 art prints and posters by top artists. We make it easy and affordable to fill your home with great products and services at or below wholesale prices! By placing your order today you will begin a 7-day trial of BestBrandValues for only $1. After the trial the account fee of $19.95 per month will be charged or debited by BestBrandValues to the credit or debit card you provide today and then be automatically charged or debited at the then-current monthly account fee for each month that you continue your account. Only one account per household permitted. You may cancel your account any time by calling 1-866-529-3413."

They never sent me any notification indicating the charge was about to be made and only my checking my statement did I notice the charge that made the purchace of the out of stock book a very expensive learning experience. I have cancelled now and hope that ends the matter but BUYER BEWARE.

Any suggestions about how to handle this besides read the small print?
Thanks, Jim


----------



## Karen G (May 5, 2010)

jfbookers said:


> Only one account per household permitted. You may cancel your account any time by calling 1-866-529-3413. . . .
> 
> I have cancelled now and hope that ends the matter but BUYER BEWARE.
> 
> ...


When you cancelled, did you ask for a refund?


----------



## jfbookers (May 5, 2010)

*Refund Discount books*

Yes I asked for a refund and after mentioning the BBB and others was told I should expect one within several billing cycles. I'll let you know.
I just got an email saying the refund would show up shortly. Still not sure I trust these guys.


----------



## JeffW (May 5, 2010)

I think in the new federal credit card rules, there was something called maybe 'link-thru', that was being stopped.  The example I remember them giving that if you bought something on amazon, and you got a popup saying, "Save $25 on a future purchase.." (where just clicking thru would be enough to activate), that will not be stopped.  Basically, one merchant you do an original purchase with, where you provide full credit card billing information, can no longer simply pass this information onto another vendor without a similar level of authorization.

 If you situation was similar, maybe it will be stopped in the future.

Jeff


----------



## Art4th (May 11, 2010)

jfbookers said:


> I seldon fall for this kind of scam but they got me this time. I ordered the casino guide (which by the way is currently out of stock) mentioned above for $7.17 with free shipping but failed to notice the extremely short cancellation timeframe for the totally unwanted membership to their program.



They got me too. I never saw anything about the membership and I always look for those kind of scams. I just got the $9.95 refunded but they wouldn't do the $1 for the "trial" membership. Still, $8.17 for the book is a good deal...if it ever comes .


----------



## claire (May 14, 2010)

Would anyone have a head's up on which grocery store (supermarket) is nearest to MGM Grand Signature? We will be using the bus to go there and a taxi to return. Thanks!

Also a good place (quality/price) to buy seafood to cook in the unit? (Crab, crawfish, lobster, fish, clams, scallops, shrimp etc..) 

After some research I found a place called Seafood City store (South Maryland Parkway) which is supposed to be good and very well priced, does anyone have any other recommendations? 

Thank you! Much appreciated!!!

kindest regards,


----------



## Karen G (May 15, 2010)

claire said:


> Would anyone have a head's up on which grocery store (supermarket) is nearest to MGM Grand Signature? We will be using the bus to go there and a taxi to return.


Here are three that are within 2-3 miles of your location:

Vons, 1131 E. Tropicana, 2 miles
Smiths, 2540 S. Maryland Pkwy., 3.1 miles
Whole Foods, 6689 Las Vegas Blvd., 3.5 miles

I don't know if you have the same grocery chains in Canada as we do in the U.S., but Von's is Safeway and Smith's is Kroger. 

I'm not sure how easy it will be for you to take the bus--you may want to take a taxi both ways.  You might also want to order groceries online once you get there and have them delivered to you. You can check with the front desk and see if that's a possibility.


----------



## claire (May 19, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Here are three that are within 2-3 miles of your location:
> 
> Vons, 1131 E. Tropicana, 2 miles
> Smiths, 2540 S. Maryland Pkwy., 3.1 miles
> ...



Thanks sweetie! 
Another great answer from you! I have noted those stores. Will google with the bus directions. 

Your correct, I don't know any of them, we don't have those grocery chains here in Quebec Canada, let alone ordering online and getting it delivered!!! Are you serious! (yes, I know you are), but I am amazed! 

Let's see now... Hmmm. We could actually skip the whole grocery shopping experience (this is major time loss because only 8 days vacation) and order online!!! WOW! I am going to look at each grocer you suggested and see their how to's!! Great! 

If not well we'll just have to go spend a few HOURS shopping grocery.. Yes, I am a nutcase when it comes to foodry items, I love looking at all the different things we don't have here, (there is ALOT) but my weakness is the hot sauce alleys!!! Woah 

I always come back home with at least a case of the stuff in my checked luggage! ha! 
I figure Vegas seems tex mex type so the pickin's should be closely related to my beloved Mexico. :whoopie: 

Thanks again for all your help for this post and my other post for the elton john/billy joel parody show.. 

Kindest regards,


----------



## John Cummings (May 23, 2010)

claire said:


> Thanks sweetie!
> Another great answer from you! I have noted those stores. Will google with the bus directions.
> 
> Your correct, I don't know any of them, we don't have those grocery chains here in Quebec Canada, let alone ordering online and getting it delivered!!! Are you serious! (yes, I know you are), but I am amazed!
> ...



Yes, we have had on-line grocery shopping with delivery for several years now. All the major chains offer it.

If you are into Mexican food items, there are several Mexican supermarkets in Las Vegas. Below is a link to a local Las Vegas Mexican supermarket chain with 4 stores.

http://www.marianasmarkets.com/aboutus.aspx

There are others as well as Mariana's.

My wife is Mexican and a gourmet cook. We used to own a Mexican restaurant in San Jose, California. There are Mexican supermarkets everywhere in California, Arizona, Texas, Nevada, and several other states. The regular supermarkets also carry some Mexican food items but nothing like Mariana's amd other Mexican markets.


----------



## jfbookers (May 27, 2010)

*Last Chapter on Discount Books and "American Casino" book*

See above for first chapters. Discount books has sent me an email saying they could not send the book I ordered and they would not be charging me for it.
I have now ordered it from Amazon and they claim to have it in stock. I don't know what the problem was but it will be the last time I attempt to use "discount books". I hope this book is really worth the ongoing effort as we approach our June LV trip. 
Yours, Jim Booker


----------



## Karen G (May 27, 2010)

*something new at Las Vegas Hilton*

I was at a show in the main showroom there last night and discovered a new movie theater that is accessed by the escalator to the balcony of the main showroom. It's called the  Giordano Theater. I don't know anything about the movies they'll show, but it seems like an interesting thing to do. The manager was telling us the admission price is around $12 and you get free unlimited popcorn, can order drinks, & get food. Plus you get a $10 match play coupon that you can use in the casino. Might be something to fill some time if you're staying at the HGVC next door or on the Strip.

They've also freshened up areas of the hotel with new carpeting and wall treatments. It was packed last night--could hardly find a parking space. I got to see an amazing tribute band for The Eagles called Hotel California. They sounded just like the real Eagles and it was a great show. But, it may have been just that one show. If you have a chance to see them anywhere, I highly recommend them.


----------



## claire (May 28, 2010)

John Cummings;914991

If you are into Mexican food items said:
			
		

> http://www.marianasmarkets.com/aboutus.aspx[/url]
> 
> There are others as well as Mariana's.The regular supermarkets also carry some Mexican food items but nothing like Mariana's amd other Mexican markets.



Please pardon my late reply. I had not re-visited this thread. 

Thank you very much John for this information!!! I will be sure to stop by at least for my hot sauce fix! I can already forsee bringing back a case or 2 to canada.!!!  Yesssssss! Gracias por su ayuda 

Best regards,


----------



## Karen G (Jun 1, 2010)

*Fremont Street*

If you are coming to Las Vegas this summer, you may want to check out the Summer of 70's down at Fremont Street. Lots of free entertainment available all summer.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 5, 2010)

*Show recommendation--Barry Manilow*

We got to see Barry Manilow's show at the Paris again last night and it is fantastic. We had seen his show at the LV Hilton, but this one at the Paris is even better.  The Paris theater is a great venue--not too big and looks like every seat has a good view. 

He is an amazing performer and his show is appropriate for everyone. What an outstanding singer and musician! He's backed by an incredible band and back-up singers/dancers.

His show runs Friday, Saturday, & Sunday and I think it's one of the best shows in Las Vegas.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 10, 2010)

If you are a gum chewer and are planning on visiting Vegas this summer, bring your own chewing gum or you'll be disappointed.  All of the gum in the stores turns hard immediately in the summer due to lack of humidity.

When I first moved here, I couldn't understand why all the stores had *old* stiff gum.  Then I realized that although it was a workout to start, it wasn't stale at all, it just lacked humidity!  Weird but true.

Fern


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 10, 2010)

Fern Modena said:


> If you are a gum chewer and are planning on visiting Vegas this summer, bring your own chewing gum or you'll be disappointed.  All of the gum in the stores turns hard immediately in the summer due to lack of humidity.
> 
> When I first moved here, I couldn't understand why all the stores had *old* stiff gum.  Then I realized that although it was a workout to start, it wasn't stale at all, it just lacked humidity!  Weird but true.
> 
> Fern




That is the funniest post I have read in a while.  :hysterical:


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 10, 2010)

And what's even funnier, it is true!



RedDogSD said:


> That is the funniest post I have read in a while.  :hysterical:


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 10, 2010)

The exception to the stiff gum rule is the gum my shoes invariably find on the Las Vegas sidewalks and parking lots.  It it always very soft and very sticky and is a real pita to remove.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 14, 2010)

*New activity in Las Vegas area*

I just learned that a friend of mine recently did a zipline thing in Boulder City and had a blast. Here's the website. I haven't tried it, nor do I plan to, but I thought maybe some Tugger would be interested in it.


----------

